# Photos from Toy making plant in China (25 pics)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Photos from Toy making plant in China (25 pics)*

_mazm.com -_ More than 70% of the world's toys are made in China, most of them in Guangdong province. Now let's see it inside, these photos has been taken on one of Chinese toy making plant.

Holy Crap!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

happy birthday, linky no worky.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Linky Worky Fine for me.... try removing the frame


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

linky no work...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Linky Worky Fine for me.... try removing the frame


The link does not work. PERIOD
Try posting a true link like you have been asked a thousand times
instead of the crap links from DIGG,etc.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

lmaoooo. Harry your priceless.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

screamineagle said:


> lmaoooo. Harry your priceless.


I actually ducked, expecting something to go flying across the room.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> lmaoooo. Harry your priceless.


20,000 + posts and how many of the links don't work ?
5,827 posts and how many of the links have not worked ?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sponge Bob Lead Poisoning Pants!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is the actual article,to see the rest of the pics click the link.

Toys manufacture in China (25 pics)

More than 70% of the world's toys are made in China, most of them in Guangdong province.
Everybody remember last scandal with china toys involved Mattel and few other major toymaker companies. In the US, almost a million items have been sent back by worried parents or taken off the shelves of Wal-Mart and Toys R Us. In the UK and Ireland, Mattel has issued a warning and offered refunds for the 94,000 items that have been shipped into the market since May 2007.
Now let's see it inside, these photos has been taken on one of Chinese toy making plant.





http://www.mazm.com/2007/09/19/38.toys-manufacture-in-china-25-pics.html

Google Link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Photos+from+Toy+making+plant+in+China+&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

link doesn't work.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Worked for me.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Worked for me too. It must be something with your PC's or maybe IE settings. I use Firefox, never have a problem.
A couple of not too bad looking Chinese ladies in there too...
Although the grub doesn't look too appealing... :uc:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I use firefox and the the linky no worky


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.mazm.com/2007/09/19/38.toys-manufacture-in-china-25-pics.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I was better off not seeing it.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

They didn't want to show the lead injection station..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Worked for me too. It must be something with your PC's or maybe IE settings. I use Firefox, never have a problem.
> A couple of not too bad looking Chinese ladies in there too...
> Although the grub doesn't look too appealing... :uc:


I confess, I was just trying to bust Harry's Balls...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

94c said:


> I confess, I was just trying to bust Harry's Balls...


Thats OK payback can be a bitch LOL


----------



## llama (Sep 9, 2007)

'Linky' works fine with IE6.0, try to shut down unneeded windows if you are RAM-deficient ... or is that RAM 'challenged'?? What is significant is the long rows of tables with people lined up to do painting/sub-assembiles by hand. We are not talking $7.00/hr. labor here! The cafeteria shots suggest meals are being provided as part of their employment 'package', too.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Man those gooks are ugly people.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So once again the Link I posted works fine for some and not for others. Works Fine for me as I have said and I have a secure network. Behind a VPN firewall, with only one Port open. This is monitored and logged.

There are many reasons why links will work for some people and not others. There also many reasons why a link may work at one time and not another.

Lets start by listing some technical reasons why a link my work for some and not others.

1. Internet Browser and or versions 
2. Security Zone settings, and trusted site lists.
3. VPN/Firewall Settings.
3. Http Settings
4. SSL settings
5. Script Running settings
6. Host file settings
7. Cookie Settings
8. Size of available Cache
9. Website Frames
10. Proxy settings
11. Invalid Certificate
12. Phishing filter activated thinking site is non legit but is
13. Active X controls
14. Plugins
15. System resources/ Bandwidth (some pages take more system resources to open than others, this can depend on the size of the packets being sent to the request machine and it's distance to the server) 
16. Packet Collisions 
The list goes on...

List of reasons why a link may have worked but no longer works.
1. Broken Hyperlink
2. Too much traffic
3. Server error
4. Page/Original address, was moved by Admin to a different location on server, maybe even deleted (Happens with many offbeat sites, forums, Blogs, etc)
5. Server Updates/Maintenance
6. User error 
This list goes on as well.


Now to answer Harry about my 5800 Posts and his 20,000+ posts

So I have just a little over 5,800 Posts and about 1500 started threads.
That would mean the majority of my posts are non threads. Now factor in how many of my threads are off-beat sites (Non Corporate sites, forums, blogs, etc). In my estimate a good majority of mine are these. Perhaps 70-80% 

Now look at all the reasons I have stated above why a link may or may not work for some people or why it may work at one time and not another. 

When you are dealing with sites that are not run by a corporate company the chances that a link or page will not load on a particular machine increases. Corporate site servers tend to be configured that the Majority of people will be able to access it with out having to change settings or update their Internet Browsers. They can also afford and have the staffing to change and implement server settings as technology and Internet usage trends change. 

Harry's sites normally tend to be Corporate News media run sites. Links to pages on these servers usually tend not to change until the company feels that the article is old enough that it can be deleted or moved to archives which usually then changes the link address. 

Most main stream corporate sites tend to focus on the Standard Microsoft IE with Default settings.

User ran, or smaller non corporate websites tend to implement Standard Microsoft IE but a increasing and growing majority now focus on Compatibility with Firefox or Opera. As someone whom has had made/ updated a website sometimes what will work with Firefox will not work with IE or vise versa. 

So what the hell does this all mean and who cares? It means this, if the link works great for you, you can see the sometimes interesting and sometimes odd stories I post. If the link does not work for you too bad so sad chances are something I listed above is the cause. 

To the Users:
A reminder to some of you people who are impatient, have problems with my links, who don't try removing the masscops.com frame or any one else that has a bitch or gripe, I test my Links when I post them. At the time I post it the Link does work. (With my currant settings) So if it does not work for you t sorry. If you have a problem with my Threads articles etc. don't look at them. 

To the Admin: 
If you got a problem with my thread delete it. It is not the end of the world. I will not loose sleep over it. However just remember it could be your machine settings that are the problem not everyone else's.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have to say that just about every link NPD has posted work for me.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Same here Mikey... But then again I am a computer GOD, nothing gets passed me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NPD if you have the time to type that reply then it would not take you any longer to find the original story link to post.

It took me all of about two min.to find and post the story link in this thread.
99% of the links posted I do not have to remove the MassCops frame they
work for me.

Remember not everyone on MassCops is a computer geek so the explainations
you gave mean nothing to them but a link that works does.

Nuff Said.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Err.. the Link I gave was to the original story... All I did was put the HyperText Transfer Protocol into a custom word format (AKA wraped the link in new text)


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Forget state vs local. I am thoroughly enjoying this good vs broken link argument! :razz:

By the way, your links work fine for me npd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Same here Mikey... But then again I am a computer GOD, nothing gets passed me.


Except the correct spelling of the word "past".


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Delta is the 3rd guy from the left.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *Delta is the 3rd guy from the left.*


I joined the SS Spelling Police, not the SA (brownshirt) Spelling Police.

Black uniforms are much more flattering than khaki.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

npd_323 said:


> Err.. the Link I gave was to the original story... All I did was put the HyperText Transfer Protocol into a custom word format (AKA wraped the link in new text)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That hirts Delter. 
And from sumone I admierd.


----------

